# Firefox - 'Server Not Found'



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

AARRGGHH!! Ever since I did the FF upgrade to 3.5.1, I keep getting that message when trying to access sites and it's driving me crazy!

Anybody else having this problem? And how to do un-do the upgrade?


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Txsteader said:


> AARRGGHH!! Ever since I did the FF upgrade to 3.5.1, I keep getting that message when trying to access sites and it's driving me crazy!
> 
> Anybody else having this problem? And how to do un-do the upgrade?


3.5.1 is giving other people grieve on this and one of the Mozilla forums has a lengthy thread on this.

The best option right now is to downgrade to 3.5 which is available here. Click on the "Firefox Setup 3.5.exe" link and save it your pc then run it. The install will keep all your existing settings.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I've got 3.5.1 and am using it without problems. Running Vista, DSL.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Windy in Kansas said:


> I've got 3.5.1 and am using it without problems. Running Vista, DSL.


It does not affect everyone as the issue is related to how FF uses DNS and is not specific to any particular setup or ISP. For most people, downgrading to 3.5 does the trick, however some have had to downgrade to 3.0.12.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Karihwanoron said:


> 3.5.1 is giving other people grieve on this and one of the Mozilla forums has a lengthy thread on this.
> 
> The best option right now is to downgrade to 3.5 which is available here. Click on the "Firefox Setup 3.5.exe" link and save it your pc then run it. The install will keep all your existing settings.


:bow::bow:
Thank you!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Most likely the problem won't be long lasting, knowing the huge open source following that FF has.


----------

